# farm listings



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

hey, was wondering if anyone knows of a good place to look online for farms for sale. I already look at landwatch.com and lands of .... (fill in the state) but I am thinking that there must be something else out there with more listings than what I have found. I have tired to look here at what others might have said, but havent really gotten a good answer. not ready to go to a realitor yet, just want to research as much as I can right now before that time. (also, because I am in Afghanistan, not to many realitors I can talk to here, lol) thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

One alternative may be the "yellow pages" (phonebook type) listing for a location you are interested in. 
Least there you could get a listing of real estate agents in any given area and see what they may have to offer or have available.......


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

The property size you're looking for might be a factor but we used Zillow dot com to find the place we are in the process of closing on. It's just under 20 acres with a house badly in need of paint. We looked at a lot of foreclosures that were gobbled up about as fast as the price point got to where we wanted and finally got to this one first.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

landandfarms.com is usually good for the US


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Potlatch is selling a lot of their timber land. The market for paper is way down and in MN the tax law was changed. We used to give timber land a big break on property taxes but that was recinded so they now pay the same as the rest of us. It's too bad because the timber land was open to any outdoor activity. Potlatch usually logs off the land before they sell it so it's just bare land. Sometimes it's outragously priced but most is pretty reasonable. They do entertain lower offers too.

http://potlatchlandsales.com/?gclid=CLWFxdjvq7QCFck7MgodmGEAuQ


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

i use to look at United country a lot.
http://unitedcountry.com/


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I love http://www.realtor.com/ You can search by area, price, # of acres etc. Has lots of other search features too.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Zillow covers just about all the listings out there but I find it's "lot size" feature extremely imprecise because not all realtors record it properly, so hit and miss on finding significant lot sizes easily. Lands of, united country, and realtor.com are a lot easier to search by lot size, but they can be great for listings in some states and cruddy for others. Zillow seems to work no matter where you hunt.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

oh wow. thank you all for your help. great info.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

landsofamerica.com

That website can suck me in for DAYS!


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

lol. yeah, I am hooked on the ones I look at, as well as the ones that people have told me about here now.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Dusky Beauty said:


> Zillow seems to work no matter where you hunt.


I lie the Zillow map feature where you can just run the mouse over the Icon for a quick view. Zillow worked for me and we close on our little farm propery in TN right after the 1st of the year.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

maybe i will check them again. I didnt like them cuz it seemed like you had to know the place you wanted before hand. Like i use them when another site doesnt have good pics or something. I will add the MLS number and usually have better photos.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's a site you might find interesting. At least you can get an idea of what properties in different areas look like. 

http://www.billyland.com/


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Dusky Beauty said:


> Zillow covers just about all the listings out there but I find it's "lot size" feature extremely imprecise because not all realtors record it properly, so hit and miss on finding significant lot sizes easily. Lands of, united country, and realtor.com are a lot easier to search by lot size, but they can be great for listings in some states and cruddy for others. Zillow seems to work no matter where you hunt.


Not sure about the entire US, but here in WA, I can certainly confirm that Zillow pulls from County data, and NOT directly from listings, but combined data added. I am a Premier Agent on Zillow, so I am speaking from experience. I initially found out due to one of my Listings having a different property plat map. The NWMLS is accurate with the correct Plat Map. I confirmed the issue was at County level, some mixup with linked addresses to two different TAXID's.

Now, that isn't to say Realtors/Agent don't make mistakes, but I couldn't say how many mess up the property sizes. In our office, none of the Realtors make those mistakes (that I have seen). I check my data against the County and also view Legal Surveys, if they are available. When we bought our property, the County record was 1/2 acre less (?). The County discovered their error, but we weren't concerned since our property was surveyed before we bought it. The Listing Agent had the size correct, even though the County didn't! If the property owner doesn't have a survey, but claims the property is bigger? I have to go with the County record, and disclose to potential buyers, and recommend a survey.

Another heads up on using Zillow, great to find properties, NOT great to confirm correct price! Realtors have access to the MLS directly, also get real time Price Reduction Data. Zillow is not real time. A great resource, anyway, but for accuracy and to snag a great "listed" property that dropped in price? Best to go through a Realtor.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you, always good to have another place to look. 



Pony said:


> Here's a site you might find interesting. At least you can get an idea of what properties in different areas look like.
> 
> http://www.billyland.com/


----------

